# 1911 handgun blueprints



## johnchanlon (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Not sure if anyone is interested but found these today and thought I would post them.

John.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks johnchanlon for your fantastic post!

It reminds me of the days when I was a rifle competition shooter here in Japan and enjoyed handgun shootings in California thirty years ago. The 1911 "Colt Government" was very heavy for me to handle though I loved its sophisticated mechanism which still fascinates me.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks JC, some of these might be useful in some of my lectures. Nice find.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2009)

Coooooolll, thank you for posting.


----------



## Watanbe (Mar 1, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Thanks JC, some of these might be useful in some of my lectures. Nice find.



Hey mate what do you lecture in!


----------



## Clay_Allison (Mar 1, 2009)

I have 3, need a 4th, lol.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (May 27, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I have both volumes of Jerry Kuhnhausen's books about the M1911 if there are specific details you might be interested in. I have also had a fair amount of success in messing around with this class of pistol.

Hey Shinpachi, what kind of rifle competition were you involved in?

- Ivan.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2009)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Hey Shinpachi, what kind of rifle competition were you involved in?
> - Ivan.




Sorry Ivan. I haven't noticed your post for hal a year!!!

Started from .177 cal air-rifle(Walther made in Germany), I went into .22 for the rifle shooting competition.
My final dream was to afford some real handguns legally in Japan because hi-class rifle shooters
were allowed to apply handgun to the police. Permission was limited for 50 shooters only, though.

One day, I noticed - "Why don't I go to the United States? It's free to shoot them there."
I went there immediately


----------



## hop13b (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks JC for posting the blueprints. I had a copy of them but in a moment of digital dyslexia accidentaly erased them along with the working drawings I was making from them. I intend making a replica 1911 firing .22cal.
For now its back to the drawing board.


----------

